# εταιρεία συμφερόντων του [Χ]



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους,
μήπως ξέρετε πώς θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε αυτό αγγλιστί; Δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο από το συγκείμενο αν η εταιρεία ελέγχεται από τον Χ, εάν ανήκει εξολοκλήρου σε αυτόν ή εάν απλώς ο Χ έχει κάποιου είδους συμμετοχής σε αυτήν, οπότε χρειαζόμαστε κάτι γενικό και αόριστο όσο το ελληνικό.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

Σκέφτομαι:
a company in which X has a stake
a company in which X holds a stake


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2013)

Και company in which Χ has an interest


----------



## bernardina (Feb 19, 2013)

A person or organization that has interests in a company or in a particular type of business owns shares in this company or this type of business. 

http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-synonyms/interest Στο 7


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 19, 2013)

Μόνο που, βέβαια, τις περισσότερες φορές το "εταιρία συμφερόντων του Χ" σημαίνει απλούστατα εταιρία ελεγχόμενη από τον/ την οποία ελέγχει ο Χ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2013)

bernardina said:


> A person or organization that has interests in a company or in a particular type of business owns shares in this company or this type of business.
> 
> http://dictionary.reverso.net/english-synonyms/interest Στο 7



Παρότι δε θέλω να 'χω ζάλες με ξένα νιτερέσα, ιδού οι νιτερεσούχοι.  
Τα παλούκια είναι αλλού. Τι με κοιτάτε; Εγώ είμαι ένας απλός steakholder, μπριζολούχος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2013)

Προς το παρόν έχω προκρίνει τη νικέλεια λύση του stake :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2013)

Αν πάντως δεις τα δίκια του Ρογήρου, μπορείς να προσθέσεις ένα _controlling_:
a company in which * has a controlling stake (και παρόμοια)


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Προς το παρόν έχω προκρίνει τη νικέλεια λύση του stake :)



Κι εγώ την τεξάνια λύση του free steak. I could eat the whole darned cow. 
There _is_ a free lunch, after all, all you can eat, if you can eat it all. Barbra did it, but it was barbrarous.


----------



## Themis (Feb 20, 2013)

Θεωρώ κι εγώ απαραίτητο να υπάρχει η έννοια του ελέγχου, είτε με controlling stake/ interest είτε με το απλούστατο controlled by X. Οι πυραμιδοειδείς μορφές του ελέγχου (ο Χ ελέγχει την εταιρεία Α που ελέγχει την εταιρεία Β που ελέγχει την εταιρεία Γ κ.ο.κ.) ίσως καθιστούν κάπως ασφαλέστερη τη δεύτερη εκδοχή.


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2013)

Μήπως εννοεί το "holding company", π.χ. "his holding company".

Holding company: 

A company controlling partial or complete interest in another company or other companies.
A company without significant operations that only holds ownership interests in other companies.
A company that owns enough voting stock in another company to control management and operations by influencing or electing its board of directors.


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2013)

Σε μία σύντομη αναζήτηση που έκανα βρήκα αυτό: 

Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση οι λογαριασμοί του πιστώθηκαν συνολικά με 2 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ "διαπιστώθηκε ότι ποσό 500.000 ευρώ εμβάστηκε στις 24/3/2003 από τον λογαριασμό 8400065 που τηρούσε στη Dresdner Bank _*η εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Πρόδρομου Μαυρίδη Martha Holdings Corporation*_, χωρίς να υπάρχει αιτιολογία για τη μεταφορά του ανωτέρω ποσού".

Edit: Και αυτά: 

Η εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Χιου Χέφνερ Icon Acquisition Holdings[...]

[...]εταιρεία συμφερόντων του ιδίου με την επωνυμία T&A Holdings [...]


----------



## pontios (Feb 20, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με τον cougr.
Νομίζω ότι ακούγεται σαν το (X's) *holding company*, μια εταιρία δηλαδή που δεν παράγει τίποτα, ο σκοπός της οποίας είναι απλώς να καταγράφει λεπτομερώς όλα τα συμφέροντα του X, δηλαδή τις διάφορες εταιρίες που κατέχει και αντιστοίχως το σχετικό του μερίδιο (ίσως σε ποσοστιαίες μονάδες), σε κάθε μια από αυτές τις εν λόγω εταιρίες... για φορολογικούς λόγους κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

cougr και Πόντιε, η _*holding company*_ λέγεται στα ελληνικά _εταιρεία συμμετοχών_ ή _εταιρεία χαρτοφυλακίου_. Ο όρος _εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Χ_ σημαίνει αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω.



cougr said:


> Σύμφωνα με την έκθεση οι λογαριασμοί του πιστώθηκαν συνολικά με 2 εκατ. ευρώ, ενώ "διαπιστώθηκε ότι ποσό 500.000 ευρώ εμβάστηκε στις 24/3/2003 από τον λογαριασμό 8400065 που τηρούσε στη Dresdner Bank _*η εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Πρόδρομου Μαυρίδη Martha Holdings Corporation*_, χωρίς να υπάρχει αιτιολογία για τη μεταφορά του ανωτέρω ποσού".



Στις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρεις, το Holdings είναι απλώς μέρος της επωνυμίας της *συγκεκριμένης *εταιρείας. Θα μεταφραζόταν κάπως έτσι:

_According to the report, his accounts were credited with a total of 2 million euros, whereas it was ascertained that on 24/3/2003, 500,000 euros were transferred from account number 8400065, held in Dresdner Bank *by Martha Holdings Corporation, a company in which Prodromos Mavridis has a (controlling) stake*; the transfer of said amount was not justified._


----------



## pontios (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi, Palavra.




> cougr και Πόντιε, η holding company λέγεται στα ελληνικά εταιρεία συμμετοχών ή εταιρεία χαρτοφυλακίου. Ο όρος εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Χ σημαίνει αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω.



Παρ ' όλα αυτά, μήπως λέγεται και εταιρία συμφερόντων; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holding_company
There are many companies whose name ends in "Holdings", such as Leighton Holdings Ltd, Mcmahon Holdings Ltd, Sears Holdings Corporation, etc...and they are all holding companies.

Αυτή η εταιρεία Martha Holdings Corporation - μπορεί να είναι holding company (μάλλον, θα πρέπει να είναι);
*
"Sometimes a company intended to be a pure holding company identifies itself as such by adding "Holdings" or "(Holdings)" to its name, as in Sears Holdings Corporation'."*
.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

pontios said:


> Παρ ' όλα αυτά, μήπως λέγεται και εταιρία συμφερόντων;


Όχι :) Εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Χ σημαίνει μια εταιρεία στην οποία ο Χ έχει (συνήθως) πλειοψηφικό πακέτο συμμετοχής (τα λέει ο Ρογήρος). Η εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Χ μπορεί να είναι εταιρεία οποιασδήποτε μορφής και οποιασδήποτε εθνικότητας.


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> cougr και Πόντιε, η _*holding company*_ λέγεται στα ελληνικά _εταιρεία συμμετοχών_ ή _εταιρεία χαρτοφυλακίου_. Ο όρος εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Χ σημαίνει αυτό που έγραψα παραπάνω.
> 
> 
> [...] Θα μεταφραζόταν κάπως έτσι:
> ...



Ok. Το οποίο («controlling stake») λέγεται και «controlling interest» . Εξ ου λοιπόν και το «συμφερόντων». Νομίζω.


----------



## Themis (Feb 20, 2013)

Σωστό ότι χρησιμοποιούνται και το controlling stake και το controlling interest, αλλά δεν νομίζω να μπορεί κανείς να διαβεβαιώσει ότι προέκυψε από εκεί η ελληνική έκφραση "εταιρεία συμφερόντων κυρίου Χ". Η ουσία είναι ότι, όταν λέμε αυτή την έκφραση, εννοούμε ότι στην πραγματικότητα και σε τελική ανάλυση αυτός την ελέγχει, ασχέτως των διαδρομών ελέγχου που ακολουθούνται (π.χ. το όνομά του μπορεί να μην εμφανίζεται καθόλου στην κατάσταση των μετόχων).


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Η ουσία είναι ότι, όταν λέμε αυτή την έκφραση, εννοούμε ότι στην πραγματικότητα και σε τελική ανάλυση αυτός την ελέγχει, ασχέτως των διαδρομών ελέγχου που ακολουθούνται (π.χ. το όνομά του μπορεί να μην εμφανίζεται καθόλου στην κατάσταση των μετόχων).


Ακριβώς αυτό - και μακάρι να μπορούσα να σας γράψω και το όνομα της εταιρείας, για να καταλάβετε ακριβώς τι με προβλημάτισε...


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> [..] Η ουσία είναι ότι, όταν λέμε αυτή την έκφραση, εννοούμε ότι στην πραγματικότητα και σε τελική ανάλυση αυτός την ελέγχει, ασχέτως των διαδρομών ελέγχου που ακολουθούνται (π.χ. το όνομά του μπορεί να μην εμφανίζεται καθόλου στην κατάσταση των μετόχων).



Τώρα καταλάβα. Είναι αυτό που λέμε "a company controlled by X".


----------



## cougr (Feb 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ακριβώς αυτό - και μακάρι να μπορούσα να σας γράψω και το όνομα της εταιρείας, για να καταλάβετε ακριβώς τι με προβλημάτισε...



Με έχεις βάλει σε περιέργεια τώρα:)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

cougr said:


> Με έχεις βάλει σε περιέργεια τώρα:)


Θα γίνω προβλέψιμη, αλλά αν σας πω πρέπει να σας σκοτώσω όλους


----------



## Themis (Feb 20, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Θα γίνω προβλέψιμη, αλλά αν σας πω πρέπει να σας σκοτώσω όλους


Όσες φορές κι αν το πεις αυτό, θα το βλέπω πάντα με ασυγκράτητη απόλαυση. Αλλά όχι βέβαια και να μας σκοτώσεις στο άνθος της νιότης μας...


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2013)

Themis said:


> Όσες φορές κι αν το πεις αυτό, θα το βλέπω πάντα με ασυγκράτητη απόλαυση. Αλλά όχι βέβαια και να μας σκοτώσεις στο άνθος της νιότης μας...


...και της δικής μου, πού να τρέχω τώρα να τρώω τα καλύτερα μου χρόνια στη φυλακή...


----------



## pontios (Feb 21, 2013)

Καλημέρα από την ηλιόλουστη Μελβούρνη. 
Είναι προφανές τώρα ότι αφορά το controlling interest etc, αλλά το παράδειγμα που παρέθεσε ο cougr ήταν ασαφώς διατυπωμένο, νομίζω; - 
.. *η εταιρεία συμφερόντων του Πρόδρομου Μαυρίδη, Martha Holdings Corporation*, έτσι όπως διατυπώθηκε επιδέχεται και την (λάθος) ερμηνεία ότι η εν λόγω "εταιρία συμφερόντων" αναφερόταν στο ίδιο το holding company (δηλαδή, το Martha Holdings Corporation - που πρέπει να είναι holding company, όπως υποδεικνύεται από το όνομα του). Δηλαδή, κατέληξα στο λάθος συμπέρασμα ότι η εταιρία συμφερόντων = holding company. Ίσως μπερδεύτηκε για τον ίδιο λόγο (στην αρχή) και ο cougr;


----------



## pontios (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks, to the invisible and kind administrator - that's what I meant .. I was about to correct it again. :)


----------



## cougr (Feb 21, 2013)

pontios said:


> Thanks, to the invisible and kind administrator - that's what I meant .. I was about to correct it again. :)



That explains it then.:) I was thinking to myself "gee pontios has come a long way with his Greek, he’s expressing himself immaculately lately" .....and then I saw the above. 



pontios said:


> [...]Ίσως μπερδεύτηκε για τον ίδιο λόγο (στην αρχή) και ο cougr;



Not necessarily. In relation as to how I came up with "holding company", it was a multifactorial process. Firstly I took into account Rogerio’s and Themi's initial posts which hinted at the meaning of the term and thought "this sounds like it could be referring to the term _holding company_". At the same time I had been aware that the term “holding company” has been referred to in Greek by various names, including, but not limited to, those provided by palavra in post 14 and I thought to myself that perhaps “εταιρεία συμφερόντων” is just another way, albeit informal, of referring to it. I had also considered the fact that the terms “controlling interest”/“controlling stake” are typically translated, amongst other ways, as _ελέγχουσα συμμετοχή /μερίδιο ελέγχου_. Hence I thought that maybe, just maybe, “εταιρεία συμφερόντων” refers to “holding company”. However given the rebuttal by the native Greek speakers of the forum I trust whole-heartedly that I had been mistaken.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2013)

cougr said:


> I had also considered the fact that the terms “controlling interest”/“controlling stake” are typically translated, amongst other ways, as _ελέγχουσα συμμετοχή /μερίδιο ελέγχου_. Hence I thought that maybe, just maybe, “εταιρεία συμφερόντων” refers to “holding company”. However given the rebuttal by the native Greek speakers of the forum I trust whole-heartedly that I had been mistaken.


I believe the most accurate translation for "controlling stake" is πλειοψηφικό πακέτο (μετοχών) and that both ελέγχουσα συμμετοχή and μερίδιο ελέγχου are word for word translations of "controlling stake" that lead to the creation of more terms like "οντότητα" :angry: - but maybe Themis or Rogerios have more to say on this.


----------



## pontios (Feb 21, 2013)

cougr said:


> That explains it then.:) I was thinking to myself "gee pontios has come a long way with his Greek, he’s expressing himself immaculately lately" .....and then I saw the above.



Touché!
I wrote αναφέρονταν, which I realised was wrong and before I got a chance to correct it to αναφερόταν, a diligent (not to mention officious and overzealous - just joking of course), and kind-hearted administrator beat me to it.
That's why I opt to write in English, more often than not - I'm trying to eliminate the mistakes.
In the process though - I'm doing things automatically, and probably making (almost) as many.
Τουλάχιστον τα λάθη είναι πιο άνετα, στα Αγγλικά - I'm not mulling over things, stopping, and thinking all the time; but I still enjoy the challenge in Greek, which means I'm always going to be tempted to bite off more than I can chew.

It's interesting that we arrived at the same wrong conclusion in different ways. :)
Thanks, Palavra (interesting thread, in more ways than one - all good).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 14, 2015)

Μετά την ερώτησή μου εδώ, επανέρχομαι με λύση για αυτό το νήμα. Το «συμφερόντων» του τάδε μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι ο τάδε δεν φαίνεται στη διοίκηση ή στη μετοχική δομή της εταιρείας αλλά παρ' όλ' αυτά συμμετέχει σε αυτήν εμμέσως. Οπότε, όπως είπε ο cougr,


cougr said:


> Είναι αυτό που λέμε "a company controlled by X".


ή a company in which [X] has a beneficial interest.


----------



## Themis (Sep 14, 2015)

Πρόσεξε όμως ότι το controlled by δεν αποκλείει καμία δυνατότητα, ενώ η beneficial ownership προϋποθέτει ότι η legal (nominal) ownership ανήκει σε άλλον, με κλασική περίπτωση στο αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο τον trustee.


----------

